# Ref; Second attempt at Smoked Salmon



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 29, 2019)

I essentially tried to repeat my first attempt but with less time in. <I feel I over smoked it the first time, got alot drier then commercial stuff> and this time, despite the same ratio...it was a bit to salty for me, but every one else liked it!

I did some plain, some with a cajun seasoning on top, and tried this imported Fish seasoning I got from the caribbean. Oddly, the fish seasoning never came through. I thought it would since it had allspice in it.

Live and learn I suppose! Every one liked it, and I set aside a piece and a half to blend into cream cheese, so it all worked out!

Next up will be a review of a mango rub I finally found...but not on fish!


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks good to me Tom.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Apr 29, 2019)

I could never really get into salmon, but this looks and sounds good enough that I'd try it again.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 29, 2019)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I could never really get into salmon, but this looks and sounds good enough that I'd try it again.



It's more for my family and one of my friends. I'll eat a few chunks and be done, it's why I normally combine mine into cream cheese for a spread for toast or crackers. But if I get those flavoured tuna pouches I love them. Same flavour in smoked fish and eeh.. lol


----------



## gmc2003 (May 1, 2019)

Looks pretty darn good to me, and we love our salmon.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 1, 2019)

Thanks Chris!

I just wish I got more chances to do it! I'm wondering how much the species of salmon impacts flavour.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 8, 2019)

Tom,
No matter if you are smoking it for finger food or for an entree, I would not let the internal temp to go above 145* before I pull it.


----------

